# Coralife Super Skimmer - is it good one?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody has experince with this one?
Thanks

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Pro...rs_Super-Skimmer_10102273_102.html?tc=default

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, I have one. Works great, no complaints. Runs in my 15G sump under my 35G reef. I skim out about enough to fill 1/2 of the collection cup every week: nasty smelly stuff. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

In a hang on, your options are kind of limited. I have a Coralife 125 running on one tank and a Remora Pro on the other. The coralife skims well, dark, nasty stuff, but is prone to occasional freakouts. Every once in a while, for no particular reason, it fills up and overflows. To avoid this, I've run a hose from the collection cup to a 5 g bucket, which I keep a close eye on. Haven't had a problem since then...
The Remora doesn't skim as dark. Apparently, the tea colored liquid that I get is a fairly common complaint. But it's a very lightly stocked tank, so it could also just be that there's not much to skim. The tank stays pristine and no nitrates...
If you're interested in trying a Coralife, I'm selling one for a friend and he's willing to go as low as $50, but it's only a 65 so technically, it's undersized for your tank...
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Coralife-Superskimmer-65-W0QQAdIdZ250875617


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> If you're interested in trying a Coralife, I'm selling one for a friend and he's willing to go as low as $50, but it's only a 65 so technically, it's undersized for your tank...
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Coralife-Superskimmer-65-W0QQAdIdZ250875617


I seen this one, but it is small for me. I am going to get one in BA tomorrow. Iy is on sale now for 179 and usual price is 249.
Thanks for ideas

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

sig said:


> I seen this one, but it is small for me. I am going to get one in BA tomorrow. Iy is on sale now for 179 and usual price is 249.
> Thanks for ideas


What size is your tank? You want a hang on or in sump? We have a few available and know of a few customers with ones not being used (ReefOctopus, EuroReef, SWC)

You can do much better than a coralife SS if you can spend a few extra $$$. I have used the Corelife SS 125 and moded it and added an air pump and it worked ok but nothing in comparison to a skimmer that would cost a few extra $$


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> What size is your tank? You want a hang on or in sump? We have a few available and know of a few customers with ones not being used (ReefOctopus, EuroReef, SWC)
> 
> You can do much better than a coralife SS if you can spend a few extra $$$. I have used the Corelife SS 125 and moded it and added an air pump and it worked ok but nothing in comparison to a skimmer that would cost a few extra $$


My tank is 80G undrilled with stand and bow front. Sump is out of question, because this will be the third tank in the living room and wife does not want any mess. For sure suggested by you skimmers are much better, but there are different dollar's numbers involved. I am in the beginning (just second week) with the SW tanks and just want to get to the business and try it. 
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a look in the classifieds for something like a Deltec maybe. I have seen a couple listed in various sites over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Have a look in the classifieds for something like a Deltec maybe. I have seen a couple listed in various sites over the last couple of weeks.


Yeah, don't be freaked out about buying a used one. I got mine used, and no problems...

You don't need it right away for your setup anyway, so I'd keep your eyes open in the classifieds. You should easily find one for $100, and a good one at that... Basically a better model for less cash- if you're patient


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for tip about classified. It is good idea. I will get new today and leave it unopened untill Aprill (that is when I plan to start new tank). I will always be able to return it to the BA and get credit.
Meanwhile, I will look in callsified

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

